# Calvin's Theology of the Psalms



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

_Calvin's Theology of the Psalms_ by Herman Selderhuis will be released on April 1, 2007 (no kidding, I hope!).


----------



## crhoades (Apr 24, 2007)

Available for a good price here.







Description: Herman Selderhuis believes that Calvin expressed the heart of his theology when he offered the programmatic statement that God is at the center. _Calvin's Theology of the Psalms_ demonstrates this pattern of Calvin's thought from his commentary on the Psalms. 

Selderhuis first investigates the relation between Calvin's biography and his theology according to his commentary on the Psalms. The main section of the book then explores Calvin's commentary on the Psalms thematically according to the thesis that Calvin's commentary is vitally interested in the First Person of the Trinity and that his doctrine of God fundamentally informs his biblical interpretation. The book is organized according to the attributes of God because Calvin stressed the need to talk about God in terms of those attributes. Calvin proposes an image of God that gives maximum consolation and assurance to humanity. 

Selderhuis believes Calvin's commentary on the Psalms is a pastoral variation of Calvin's _Institutes_. In this commentary in particular Calvin applies himself to the main themes of the _Institutes_ and gives them form so that they are directly applicable to the practice of living in faith. Reformation and Calvin scholars as well as interested Reformed readers will value this resource.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2007)




----------

